

Lark – A REST interface for Redis - voidfiles
https://github.com/voidfiles/lark

======
dyscrete
This is just adding an extra layer between your data and redis, which defeats
redis' purpose of being fast for particular use cases.

------
bsg75
How does this compare (use cases?) to Webdis?

[http://webd.is/](http://webd.is/)

~~~
voidfiles
Webdis has more features right now. It has authentication, and it supports
things like websockets. It's also written in C.

Lark is written in python and I would argue that Lark does a better job of
meeting the expectations of what an API should be like supporting POSTs, and
DELETEs.

It would also fit in well with an existing flask project. It has a blueprint
that you can mount.

oAuth integration is planned, I am working on it right now. I also plan on
making websockets work in the same manner as flask-sockets.

------
rafekett
maybe i'm being a downer, but i feel like the latency of an HTTP request
defeats the purpose of using redis in 99% of use cases.

------
drdaeman
While this may be somewhat useful (particularly due to more fine-grained
auth), I believe Redis is already being mostly-RESTful as REST is not about
transporting data using HTTP. It's - going by Wikipedia list on REST
constraitns - client-server (check), mostly stateless (check; states are only
for pubsub and transactions), cacheable (uhm... partially), layered (check),
and even has code-on-demand features.

~~~
slashdotaccount
This lark software isn't REST architectural style by the definition that
matters (Fielding's).

[http://roy.gbiv.com/untangled/2008/rest-apis-must-be-
hyperte...](http://roy.gbiv.com/untangled/2008/rest-apis-must-be-hypertext-
driven)

No REST without link relations; and fixed resource identifiers go contrary.
Nearly all HN submissions that claim to be REST are not, personally I haven't
seen a single one in 2013. That's a shame.

~~~
meowface
Could you provide a good example of a fully RESTful API? I've seen lots of
comments on HN and other places saying "this is not REST", but I don't really
recall one where people said "yep, this is REST."

I'd be curious to see what it should really look like.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Could you provide a good example of a fully RESTful API?

HTTP/1.1 (Not a particular API built on top of it, but HTTP itself.)

------
notastartup
what would the benefit of this instead of rolling out your own REST api on
Flask?

